# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java EE : نگارش سازمانی جاوا >  تفاوت های URI – URL – URN

## saeed_Z_F

تفاوت های URI – URL – URN :

در کتابها و مرجع های مختلف در مورد این سه شیوه آدرس دهی منابع شنیده ایم اما این سه روش با توجه به شباهت های زیاد تفاوت های کوچکی با هم دارند که در زیر به آنها اشاره می شود :

URI (Uniform Resource Identifier): URI یک String است که می تواند آدرس هر منبعی را مشخص کند.
URL (Uniform Resource Locator): URL یک URI است که می تواند چگونگی بازیابی هر منبعی تحت پرتکل های رایج در اینترنت را مشخص کند.
URN (Uniform Resource Name): URN یک مشخصه است که بصورت یکتا یک منبع را نام گذاری می کند و هیچ جزئیاتی در مورد چگونگی دسترسی به آن منبع به ما نمی دهد.

با چند مثال مسئله روشنتر میشه :
Files/main/page.HTML یک URI است چون آدرس یک منبع را مشخص می کند ولی یک URL نیست چون چگونگی بازیابی منبع را مشخص نمی کند.
http://www.mysite.com/Files/main/page.HTML یک URL است.
ISBN: 1-2345-34-7 یک URN است.

اگر نکته جدیدی میدونید حتما منو راهنمایی کنید تا این تاپیک کاملتر بشه حتما نظرتون رو هم بگین .

با تشکر سعید .

----------


## silentrise

http://www.adp-gmbh.ch/web/uri_url_urn.html

----------

